# Tried Another "Vintage" Painting..



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

And I have no idea what to think. Is it good? bad? I need some opinions! . I am obviously no artist, but I like the amatuer, "kitsky" style of it. So, again, any feedback? And I do well with Hard Critisism 








I call it "Salem's First Halloween"


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

and Salem is the cats name?

Its a bit funny you painted this, as I have a picture in mind that also incorporates an orange background and a black cat. Its going to be part of a 2 piece set Im doing.

It would be interesting to see you do a series of paintings along this style.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> and Salem is the cats name?
> 
> Its a bit funny you painted this, as I have a picture in mind that also incorporates an orange background and a black cat. Its going to be part of a 2 piece set Im doing.
> 
> It would be interesting to see you do a series of paintings along this style.


Yes Salem is the cat's name! I got it from a show called "Sabrina the Teenage Witch" I used to watch!I can't wait to see what your paintings looks like!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I remember Sabrina the Teenage Witch! The painting looks great!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

mommyto3 said:


> I remember Sabrina the Teenage Witch! The painting looks great!!


I used to love that show! And Thank You


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

looks fantastic!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I like it very much! It has a very vintage feel. I do, I like it alot.... gonna sale it?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  And No, I'm not selling it, its going to hang in my kitchen every August-October


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

fabulous work!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> fabulous work!!


Thanks Mr.Gris, . Any Cool Blowmold finds lately?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love vintage and I love cats, the perfect combination. Great painting


----------

